# Rope In Golden Play Park!!!



## PJ (Jan 29, 2004)

Today I was at the Golden play park and atempted to rescue a boater who swam. I lost a throw rope at the drop next to the softball field just above the tennis courts and library. 
Here is what happened: There was boater was wading into the river and was waist/chest deep in strong moving current. The boater was a beginner and didn't understand the risks. I had a rope with me but the rope was only 60 feet long. The boater was over 60 feet from shore. 
I walked out onto a rock ledge which was partialy underwater in order to have enough rope to throw to the boater. I was in a hurry because I did not want the boater to become foot entraped. I threw the rope with about 7 feet to spare in my hands. As I swung the boater in to shore my rope started to slip. I played out the 7 feet while trying to get the boater to my side of shore, and my rope got away from me. 
I feel horrible about having a rope in a section of river so many people use. I seached for hours with the help of a few other boaters and the boater I attempted to help. I searched both sides of the river from where the rope was thrown to just passed the main street bridge. I waded accross the river in multiple spots and waded in the water on both banks all the way through these sections. We stopped searching at dark. 
I am very sorry and ask for the boating communities forgiveness. I know this puts a lot of people in danger and I want everyone to know about this rope.

Sincerely,
PJ


----------

